# Any breeder recommendations for SoCal?



## cfrea (May 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

First post here. I am looking for my first V.

I have found some breeders out here in SoCal that exclusively breed Vizslas but wanted to see if anyone could provide me their experience with breeders they have worked with?

Thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have 2 from Rusty Dog Ranch (one is 2 weeks old!) an we have had a great experience with RDR.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Dave Awbrey in Ramona - Mudbone prefix - he has been breeding Vizslas since before Vizslas were cool. I think about 27 years now and is an encyclopedia when it comes to pedigrees.

Ken


----------



## deanfootlong (May 21, 2012)

rusty dog ranch. dave awbrey was very nice and informative, but the conclusion I drew was that his dogs werent for me. however, if I was looking to use my vizsla for hunting, thats where Id go.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I have had a V in my life for almost 45yrs - first 3 were gifts all have been hunters - I'm with Ken on this POINT - a well bred gundog is the easiest to train in the field or at home - the best breeding is on the hunt side !!!!!!! any V needs to be off lead as much as possible - training lasts their entire life


----------



## cfrea (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. It seems RDR is recommended. I am looking for a V as a pet not as a hunter so I think RDR might be a better fit. Although I definitely do see what Ken is saying. I have attempted to contact RDR a few times but haven't heard back from them. For any of the RDR's current customers, are you able to get a hold of them?

I tried calling Mudbone as well but it went to voicemail. I will try again later today.

Any more input is more than welcome


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I just saw Julie this weekend. She is very busy with her current litter (2 weeks old . one of them is ours!) I would recommend calling her, if you use Facebook you can also try to send a message that way. 

She's really a great person and runs the So Cal Vizsla rescue as well. She cares a lot about her dogs and will provide you hip certifications, pedigree, and a lifetime of support. If you still can't get ahold of them you can PM me and I can help you.


----------

